# Taxes for 16 and 17 year old children



## missaka (Apr 28, 2010)

I decided to do my childrens taxes at the last the minute. Do I fill out the Federal Tax form - Schedule 1 (30-36) taxable income.

Thx in advance for your help. missaka


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

You fill out a T1 General or a T1 Special, and the appropriate schedules- just like for anyone else


----------

